
Ask HN: Email providers that support subaddressing - pirateplatypus
Hey all,<p>I&#x27;m looking for an email provider that supports subaddressing; the ability to put an arbitrary string after a delimiter - usually &#x27;+&#x27; - in the address. My intent is to create a hash-like string to use as the subaddress for each person I communicate with.<p>For instance, if I give my brother an address of pirateplatypus+2F0A4BCE@domain.tld, I&#x27;d filter any message that come to me from that address that aren&#x27;t from him. (I know it may sound odd but I&#x27;m trying to make it less easy for a couple abusive stalkers to easily get a hold of me). I&#x27;d also use it when I have to sign up for something so I can trace who gives me email address to someone else.<p>So far the only services I can find are Google and Yahoo. I&#x27;d rather not do any business with either. I wouldn&#x27;t mind paying a small yearly fee for an email service, though I send well under 200 emails a year so it&#x27;s not something I&#x27;d spend much on.<p>What email services are you aware of that support such subaddressing? Thanks, I appreciate any and all information&#x2F;suggestions you might make.
-PiratePlatypus
======
sihorton
take a look at [https://mailhero.io/](https://mailhero.io/) I think it is what
you are looking for.

